# What type of choke?



## redhead

I am going trukey huntin in SE Mn and it will be my fisrt time going. Anyways, I was wondering what type of choke I should use? Also how far out should I pattern my gun to? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Dan Bueide

rh, generally x-full, but you won't know until you do a little patterning. I think the MN turkey materials still have a turkey head silloutte showing the vitals. Make some photocopies and put them on lath, and pattern to about 45 yards max (under 40 is a safer, non-wounding range), using varying degrees of full choke and different loads between the ranges of #4 and #6. You should pick a load that will consitently produce a minimum of 2-3 hits in the brain/vertibrea at the maximum distance you will shoot. Your point of aim should be about dead-middle of neck. I've always patterned better with 5's or 6's, probably because I use a tighter choke, and I tend to use 5's because I use 3.5" shells and there is still plenty of payload with the slightly larger shot size.

Then, when hunting, step off your decoys to known distances and I even set some sticks or other natural obects at known distances around my perimeter so I can better judge my range choices. When you're crouched over and peering through a face mask, depth perception and judging distances can be tough if you don't have some reference points.


----------



## smalls

I used my full choke with my BGH. But I did keep my shot pretty close...the bird was at about 4 yards...so I got a little excited.

But Dan's wisdom shines true. Pattern with some different loads out to 45 yards. And turkey hunting is a place where hevishot doesn't get overly expensive. If you have one tag, you'll likely only use one shell. I'd love to shoot 3.5" #6 hevi-shot this spring (if I get a tag). That and a x-full choke should be a pretty lethal combo.


----------



## Dan Bueide

Hmmmmm, had forgotten about HS. I'll bet a 3.0 of HS would pattern just as well as a 3.5 of lead, and would be a great choice in 5 or 6. A 3.5 of HS would be lethal as heck, but might actually make for a mess. The expense of HS would be justified in this hunt, but hunt them long enough, and the gun doesn't always go off only once. 

4yards? You should have just bull-rushed him :wink: You haven't quite experienced life until you've had to finish off a 20+ lb tom by hand. Kind of reminded me of a rodeo or what it must be like going for a round in the ultimate fighting octagon.


----------



## smalls

Dan Bueide said:


> what it must be like going for a round in the ultimate fighting octagon.


I'd even pay your entry fee Dan :wink:

Yeah, without getting into too many details, the head of that turkey was a little "messed up". On the plus side, not a single pellet in the breast! :beer:


----------



## redhead

wow. Thanks for the informative reply. Dan you really know your stuff. Thanks alot. Good luck to everyone this spring.


----------



## Remington 7400

I use the Kicks Gobbeling Thunder, .665 diameter out of a mossberg 835, and federal Flite control 3.5 number 6. God it makes a mess if you don't get a head shot! :lol:


----------



## PAwoodsman

an extra full is probably your best choice

when looking into buying one look at the make of your gun too, nearly all gun makers make a specific choke for their versoin of the turkey gun

:sniper: 
hunt em up


----------



## nhturkeydude

Hi
I'm new to this forum, I've used alot of different chokes. I've had good
luck with my CompnChoke XXFull 680 . I use Winchester Suspremes 
3.5 #5 I shoot a Mossberg 935 Mag GrandSlam...Here is a Pic of my 2005
mount The Turkey wt 24.5lb 2beards 11in and 8in and 1.25 spurs

nhturkeydude


----------



## nhturkeydude

Hi
Here is a closeup of the bears and spurs
nhturkeydude


----------



## duckduck...goose!

xtra full choke with number 2 or 3 shot. aim right at the middle of the neck and not the body, it will just absord the pellets and just get wounded. :jammin:


----------



## siucowboy

I use a patternmaster tube with 3.5" Hevi Shot #6....but I used to kill turkeys in grade school with 2.75" handloads of copper plated #6 too....

Now I tend to be pickier about how many pellets must show up on the head during patterning...2 or 3 would worry me....there is too much variation in pattern after pattern...if only 2 or 3 pellets are making it in, then it's just as likely that none will or 5 will....I want to see double digits. I've counted 80+ at typical 30-35 yrds before....that gives you some room for error on the sides of the pattern in case you have an off day.


----------

